# Car smells like gas



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

2007 Carolla. I know its old but its been fine for minimal driving.

Went to grocery store. Parked. Smelled gas. Got out an under the car in parking spot it looks like a liquid had (previously) spilled out. I assume fom a former shopper. I had 1/4 tank gas. Anyway to see if my car was leaking anything, I moved my car to a clean parking space. No stain on pavement later. 

Smelled gas in garage a bit later. 

Now, about 5 hrs later I still smell gas in garage. No its not my new mower or the 2 cups of mower gas in a container.

Will it be safe to drive 8 miles tomorrow to Pepboys? I dont have much choice.

Last month we saw a car in flames on the side of highway. Dont want that to happen.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I've had the gas lines rust out and cause this symptom.

I would think you're fine to drive to the shop.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Called an they're open till 7 so my daughter will follow me after work.

I don't even think we have taxis here if I had to leave it an was alone. 

I need an oil change anyway.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You don't want to ride in any Taxi's on the OBT, anyway  Sometimes it can be something as simple as a PCV valve or loose hose allowing the gasses to escape. Pep Boys can find it pretty fast, I think. You should be good to go.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

stick\shift said:


> I've had the gas lines rust out and cause this symptom.
> 
> I would think you're fine to drive to the shop.


Had a fuel filter canister style on my Ford truck rust out and leak.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Generally it is the vent valve. It get dirt in it from being under the car. But smoke it first to be sure. Could be as simple as a hose.:vs_cool:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The odor was gone by the time I got to the shop but they'll check it out. I have a garage now but it did sit outside 5 yrs. so rust is possible. 

Plus I lived in Ohio those 5 yrs and all that slush an deicer on the highways couldn't have been good for the underside.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Gas odor in garage always concerns me no matter what the cause.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Will it be safe to drive 8 miles tomorrow to Pepboys?


No, can't say it will.

One time started smelling gas in my car. Found a pinhole leak in hose to carburetor (this was a number of years ago). Spraying gas onto my hot engine. It could have ignited at any time, but fortunately it did not.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

AAA.

Check into it.
I think it's worth it.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Smelling gas doesn't mean there is a dire problem but it is prudent to check everything out. This can be as simple as inspection the concrete below the vehicle for wet gas spots along with the engine compartment.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Pepboys called.

Did smoke test an other test. Nothing. They suspected the liquid from parking lot caused the odor. 

Whew. I was scared. Everyone here was really nice. Thank you. 

I joined AAA when my daughter was a young driver. Now we have a local tow truck that is helpful. Once my battery died in my garage an he charged it for $35 enough to get me to a place to buy a new one.

I like my car. I get fond of my cars. It has 98,000 miles on it. It'd be tight to buy a new car now but I'll start thinking about it.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

98k isn't a lot of miles for today's cars, especially if it's been maintained. My wife bought a new car last December, her previous car had 198k on it and still reliable and ran good.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

happened to me once, back in my hotrod days... come to find out, I had spilled gasoline on my jeans


----------



## Talos4 (Aug 10, 2006)

So what was it? 

I had the same issue on my Buick Rendezvous.

Turns out the fuel line at the engine rusted out and the rubber portion had a small split. Then a week later the smell returned. :vs_mad:

Turns out the fuel pressure regulator also had a leak.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Corollas always rate at or near the top of Consumer Reports most reliable cars. 
2007 with 98kmiles is just middle aged. Of course I'm still claiming to be middle 
aged even if the math doesn't exactly support it -)


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Codematters, my daughter and I like Toyotas. She has a RAV which I borrow all the time. You can really haul a lot in the cargo area. 

LOL. Same here. I forget how old I am but miss the stamina I had 10 yrs ago.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Not to change the subject, but I was in the Doctors office yesterday, and the Doctor said " You're old, so you don't heal as easily as you used to."

I'm going, " Thanks for reminding me".

At 30 I decided that I was old enough so I started deducting a # every year until I reached Zero, Then I had to start adding a # again, so now I'm going on 4.:devil3:


ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> Not to change the subject, but I was in the Doctors office yesterday, and the Doctor said " You're old, so you don't heal as easily as you used to."
> 
> I'm going, " Thanks for reminding me".
> 
> ...


Well ... Hell Ed..... I'm only 10...........................................................







...........in dog years.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Gas can in the trunk/back seat.?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Startingover said:


> ................
> LOL. Same here. I forget how old I am but miss the stamina I had 10 yrs ago.


Every year I miss the stamina I had the previous year .... but I still try to chug along :wink2: My wife's age is hard to keep track of, when we were dating she was 3 yrs older than me but sometime after we got married she was all of a sudden 3 yrs younger than me :vs_laugh:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Lukastech said:


> If your car smells like fuel then there's fuel leakage from a component of your car. I'll advise you take your car to a mechanic for inspection and fix.


 WOW 4 year old thread, I'm sure it is fixed by now.

ED


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Fixed or burned to the ground by now.


----------

